# American Idol "Episode #531A" Results 5/10/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a bad feeling my favorite Katharine will be eliminated.. 

Taylor and Elliott in one group and Chris and Katharine in the other. One is top 2 the other the bottom 2. If Dial Idol is correct bottom 2 will be Kat and Chris.

Yep just like DI said. Bottom 2 Chris and Katharine.

WOW Chris goes home... I think Katharine is actually stunned she survived this... Chris looks very pissed off.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

We'll see how much pull the judges have with the voting public. They definitely want to see Katherine booted tonight.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

zyzzx said:


> We'll see how much pull the judges have with the voting public. They definitely want to see Katherine booted tonight.


All I have to say to the judges is this....

Enjoy trying to sell a mainstream record to America with Taylor or Elliott. Have even more fun trying to market them.

An Idol does more than just sing.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well. I doubt I'll be watching next week... none of the remaining three interest me in the least.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

That is BS, Katharine should of been gone..

Taylor is the only other one I like.. hehe and I know you detest Taylor Loadstar


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Noooooo!!!! I've been rooting for Chris since auditions and it so sucks seeing him go home tonight.  

Oh well - he's probably better off without the Idol people instructing his every musical move. He'll do well on his own with the exposure that Idol brought him.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I haven't watched a lot of this season, and now I know why. People are stupid.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Taylor should have gone home. And he will before the Idol is named. But I could be wrong too...


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I love Katharine, and I hope she wins. She is, by far (IMO of course), the best vocalist in the competition.

That being said,


----------



## henchman67 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm now convinced that Idol is fixed. There's no way Katherine is better than Chris...This country is delusional!!!


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Dialidol is right again...

That said, seeing Kat's reaction she thought she was going home. Here's hoping it's a wake up call for her and she gets her act together. She does have a beautiful voice....


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

henchman67 said:


> I'm now convinced that Idol is fixed. There's no way Katherine is better than Chris...This country is delusional!!!


Well, Elliot sure the hell isn't! If this isn't rigged, why is Taylor singing again - complete Karaoke mess...yep....they lost me too. AI sucks!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I for one am glad Chris is gone. His singing is boring, repetitive and he has terrible taste in music-but then again he sings stuff like Creed and Live, and those albums sell millions, so what do I know?

Who the hell would spend money on an Elliott album or a Taylor album? Katharine is going to win this year.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Well, Elliot sure the hell isn't! If this isn't rigged, why is Taylor singing again - complete Karaoke mess...yep....they lost me too. AI sucks!


Taylor is singing again because Rebecca Ramone-Stamos asked Ryan if he could.... Of course they could have told her to say that....


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

Yet another HUGE Idol screwup.

I cannot believe that Chris is not the next American Idol. Elliot has NOTHING on this guy.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I'm not unhappy he's gone. Just not into the screaming thing! 

T


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

debtoine said:


> I'm not unhappy he's gone. Just not into the screaming thing!
> 
> T


exactly. Who will carry the mic stand around now in his honor?


----------



## henchman67 (Oct 7, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> I for one am glad Chris is gone. His singing is boring, repetitive and he has terrible taste in music-but then again he sings stuff like Creed and Live, and those albums sell millions, so what do I know?
> 
> Who the hell would spend money on an Elliott album or a Taylor album? Katharine is going to win this year.


Katherine has butchered everyone song she has done. She's gotten bad review after bad review. Again, I say, America is delusional or it's fixed!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

That is probably the biggest shocker I have seen in American Idol..

Wow... I wasn't suprised with them being the bottom two, but Chris going home.. I would have never called that in one million years.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

henchman67 said:


> Katherine has butchered everyone song she has done. She's gotten bad review after bad review. Again, I say, America is delusional or it's fixed!


Look out. Negative opinions about Kat can get you lynchmobbed around these parts. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

What a load of crap! Was America not listening last night? I am convinced that the only reason Kat is still around is cause she has all these men drooling all over her. She killed a great song last night. Chris has a right to be pissed. I'm pretty sure he's got a recording deal out of this no matter what. A record label would be crazy not to sign him. when his CD comes out...I will buy it for sure. 

Well my vote will be going for Taylor now. Cant stand Elliott or Kat.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Damn. I thought it was going to be Kat and Chris in the final.

Oh well. Kat's still in it. I'm OK with that. But it seemed obvious that Chris was the "chosen one" by the judges. They REALLY want a guy to win this time. Paula looked like she was going to break down and weep.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bluetex said:


> Yet another HUGE Idol screwup.
> 
> I cannot believe that Chris is not the next American Idol. Elliot has NOTHING on this guy.


I disagree. To me, Elliot is capable of variety, whereas IMO, Chris sounds the same every time he sings. I won't miss Chris.

I'm surprised no one commented how suddenly Ryan dropped the bomb on Chris. I was shocked by it! I always thought the performers knew in advance if they would be leaving, so I thought for sure it was Miss McPhever, after seeing her glum reactions for most of the show. What a shocker to see it was Chirs...


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

marksman said:


> That is probably the biggest shocker I have seen in American Idol..
> 
> Wow... I wasn't suprised with them being the bottom two, but Chris going home.. I would have never called that in one million years.


Is this bigger then Constitine? I'm not sure....he got booted out so early.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I'm not sad about Chris. He was one note, and America noticed. Plus, his style doesn't play well all over the country. Taylor will win, but I'm rooting for Elliot!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

drew2k said:


> I'm surprised no one commented how suddenly Ryan dropped the bomb on Chris. I was shocked by it! I always thought the performers knew in advance if they would be leaving, so I thought for sure it was Miss McPhever, after seeing her glum reactions for most of the show. What a shocker to see it was Chirs...[/QUOTE
> 
> It was fast. But at least they didn't drag it out. Gave Chris a little more on-air time post vote off.
> 
> ...


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

We can thank the judges ridiculous fawning over Elliot for this.....


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

Does anyone believe that Taylor's performance tonight was just a spontaneous reaction to Rebecca Romaiine's request? These shows are tightly planned and I doubt that they would just suddenly have the musicians ready and the time to just change the show flow.

It does seem a little unfair that he would get extra exposure over the other contestants though.

I'm really not worried about anyone at this point. Remember all of these finalists are contracted to tour the country together and I'm sure they will all get their chance at releasing at least one CD and then it will really be up to the buying public.

Remember Clay Aiken was far more successful than the winner Reuben Studdard.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

BLeonard said:


> Does anyone believe that Taylor's performance tonight was just a spontaneous reaction to Rebecca Romaiine's request? These shows are tightly planned and I doubt that they would just suddenly have the musicians ready and the time to just change the show flow.


It was planned all along, for sure.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

It's a popularity contest first and foremost, don't kid yourself. The singing talent takes a back seat to the cute factor.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Look out. Negative opinions about Kat can get you lynchmobbed around these parts. I found that out the hard way.


Hardly. People just didn't agree with your reviews. If more than one person disagrees with you, it's a lynchmob?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Loadstar is right this time (as well as many other times  ). Saying anything bad about Katharine will get you in trouble from the guys, er, people who see her as so adorable and cute and hot, regardless of her singing talent.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

At this point I think they are all pretty talented - but someone has to go every week.

They are all winners. They have name recognition and have made important connections.

They will all be much better off than they were before they auditioned.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Like others have said, it was absolutely NOT spontaneous that Taylor performed "on demand". 

This is the one aspect of Idol that I've never been comfortable with. In essence, this is a "game show" with a top prize of a recording contract. On most game shows, the producers go out of their way to provide a level playing field for all contestants, to present an appearance of fairness to all. On American Idol, though, the producers definitely show their hand every time they pick a performer to sit with Ryan for an extended interview or have a star make a spontaneous request for an encore performance.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I predict another Reuben, Fantasia, or whatever this year, just another mediocre idol. With the way the judges are brow beating Kat theres no way she can win now.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

America has to got to be [email protected]&ing kidding me! Katharine should have gone and she also knew it. I do like Kat a lot, but she blew it! Elliot is still there, but there is going only to a small amount of people who will want to listen to him. Chris by far has the talent. This may be more helpful to Chris than winning Idol all together.........Bo Bice has his CD out.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I predict another Reuben, Fantasia, or whatever this year, just another mediocre idol. With the way the judges are brow beating Kat theres no way she can win now.


Of course Katharine can win. It's going to be Taylor and Katharine in the final, that's my guess.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Look out. Negative opinions about Kat can get you lynchmobbed around these parts. I found that out the hard way.


You got offended when I said you views were outside the mainstream on this show.

Well, I'll say it again. Your views are outside the mainstream. You have a diferent opinion.

Nothing's wrong with that at all, but you should realize it.

Anyway, a lot of people like Taylor and I can understand why. A lot of people like Katherine, and I can certainly understand why.

What I want to know is where are the Elliot fans? Who's pulling for this guy that he's so far up?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Holy Poop! While I have been a big proponent of Katharine for the whole show, if you were to vote based on last night it was her time to go. If you vote based on the whole run of the show fine she stays, but there is no way on Earth that Taylor and Elliot should still be standing while Chris is gone. The fact that we got another dose of "Taylor Time" tonight is beyond inexcusable. (Why does he have to squat the whole time he is singing?) They have to cow tow to a hot goddess that she might be B- list "actress" and her C+ list fiance? What a load of crap. 

Oh well, at least Chris finally had reason to look pissed while he was singing 

How about Kat's moves on "Go Cat go!" Nice hip mobility! I will take three please.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

This ranks right up there with the vote offs of LaToya London and Jennifer Hudson. TomK is right. AI is a popularity contest. The judges just think they can manipulate votes. No matter what their judgemental comments might be, the general voting viewers are going to vote for who they like, think is cute, yada, yada, yada. That being said, I didn't care for Chris's style of music so I will not miss his screaming. What really turned me off about him was when he seemed to take credit for his cover of "Walk The Line". Perhaps he should be given the benefit of a doubt and maybe he just didn't get the opportunity to say it wasn't his at the time but it was obvious he got called out on it since it was clarified the next week.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> What I want to know is where are the Elliot fans? Who's pulling for this guy that he's so far up?


I would like to see Elliott win, I think he's more talented than the other two. Of course he doesn't look as nice as the other two and we all know how important looks are when listening on the radio or mp3 player.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I haven't seen last nights episode yet, so I don't really know how they each performed. That being said, I'm very surprised that Chris would go before Elliott. Chris has a lot more talent. As for Katherine, young virgin males (and probably old virgin males) have been dialing with the little head for a long time and will continue to do so no matter how she sings.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Well this isn't the first time that America's been wrong with voting. Oh, well, time to cancel the season pass.

Might tune into the finale.

By the way, nice one, Fox, for turning another 2 minutes of content into a half hour show.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TomK said:


> I would like to see Elliott win, I think he's more talented than the other two. Of course he doesn't look as nice as the other two and we all know how important looks are when listening on the radio or mp3 player.


Did you really enjoy his underwater vibrato tonight in the group song?

Hey was next weeks theme mentioned? Is there still a theme or do they go free for all with judges choices?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TomK said:


> Loadstar is right this time (as well as many other times  ). Saying anything bad about Katharine will get you in trouble from the guys, er, people who see her as so adorable and cute and hot, regardless of her singing talent.


She IS adorable, cute and hot no matter how she sings.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I haven't seen last nights episode yet, so I don't really know how they each performed. That being said, I'm very surprised that Chris would go before Elliott. Chris has a lot more talent. As for Katherine, young virgin males (and probably old virgin males) have been dialing with the little head for a long time and will continue to do so no matter how she sings.


Do you really think that virgin males have a hand free to vote with?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Did you really enjoy his underwater vibrato tonight in the group song?


I don't watch anything but the last five minutes of the results show. All I can take of that 30 minute show is the actual result.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

All is right with the world tonight with Katharine still there. Chris is a very good rock-n-roller, but hardly has the versatility one should expect of an "American Idol." Kat has it all: Looks, talent, versatility. Taylor is a clown; nothing more. And as for Elliot, he's a lesser Chris. I don't know how he made it this far.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Chris will do fine without winning. The trouble is, I think he totally screwed up on his song choices last night. He could have done a lot better and I think that's why he's going home. Either that or the numbers are extremely close because all I've been able to get are busy signals...


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

This just shows the Vegas oddsmakers don't have a clue.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Never expected that outcome. Chris didn't deserve to get booted. I am still in shock that he won't be in the finals. He looked like he just wanted to drop an F-Bomb when Seacrest told him..


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I whooped with joy when Chris went- he's been annoying me since day one and rock is my genre. Dead fish eyes, never smiling, screaming johnny one note. Blah.



> What I want to know is where are the Elliot fans? Who's pulling for this guy that he's so far up?


I voted for Elliott and will continue to do so as long as he is around- I find him charming. Once he is gone (I don't think he will win) I will vote my fingers to nubs for Taylor. He's the only one I would even consider buying a record of, and I would definitely go to see him. I love the spaz because it's genuine.

Hate Kat as does the husband. The beauty pageant smile. the lack of connection to the song, and the upper register screeching just grate. She belongs in musical theater.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Hate Kat as does the husband. The beauty pageant smile. the lack of connection to the song, and the upper register screeching just grate. She belongs in musical theater.


If she lacks connection with the song why in the world should she be in musical theatre? You kind of need to connect to those songs too.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Silly peeps...acting like this is a talent contest.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Silly peeps...acting like this is a talent contest.


the American Idol voting public sucks :down: 
oh wait that would be us


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I disagree. To me, Elliot is capable of variety, whereas IMO, Chris sounds the same every time he sings. I won't miss Chris.


Comments like this is the reason the real American Idol just went home....To even think for one minute that Elliot is even in the same league is pathetic..."Variety?" Holy #$%@ dude...did u even watch this season. If you want variety, Kat is the only one of the final 4 that offered that - the rest are one-trick ponies....Elliot should have gone back when that goofy geeky kid went. No one should be shocked by the voting...especially reading critiques like this one.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Here's my theory on things:

1) Taylor has a huge fan base... he really entertains when he's performing, makes (most) people smile/laugh at him, etc. Obviously not everyone is on board (Simon, LoadStar, Figaro, etc.).

2) Elliot has a decent-sized fan base... I personally don't like the way he sings nor the way he looks, but apparently a lot of people disagree with me.

3) Katharine - just like 2 weeks ago, her fans were made nervous enough by her performance and/or judges' comments to really get out and vote for her. (I voted for her this week for about 20 minutes, just hitting redial while watching another show).

4) Chris - was good enough to make his fans think he was safe for another week. Ironically if he had done worse, he might have gotten through to next week.

I was really hoping that Elliot would get voted off, because I've been thinking for quite a few weeks now that Chris, Taylor, and Katharine should be in the top 3.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TomK said:


> I would like to see Elliott win, I think he's more talented than the other two. Of course he doesn't look as nice as the other two and we all know how important looks are when listening on the radio or mp3 player.


Yeah but most music is bought by kids, and image is extremely important to them.

That being said, if he has made it this far or makes it to the end, he will have a proven level of appeal.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

sptnut said:


> Is this bigger then Constitine? I'm not sure....he got booted out so early.


Wow, my wife and I couldn't understand how Constantine stayed around week after week as long as he did. Chris is much better than Constantine, in our opinion at least.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

I was kind of TOed when Chris got voted off also. I'm sure we will hear his name again.

But what I was thinking... It may be a good thing, because he wont be tied into the AI contracts and such..............? _maybe_


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Wow, my wife and I couldn't understand how Constantine stayed around week after week as long as he did. Chris is much better than Constantine, in our opinion at least.


No kidding. Constantine and Chris were similar in the fact that they were one-trick ponies. They can sing one song really well over and over again.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Comments like this is the reason the real American Idol just went home....To even think for one minute that Elliot is even in the same league is pathetic..."Variety?" Holy #$%@ dude...did u even watch this season. If you want variety, Kat is the only one of the final 4 that offered that - the rest are one-trick ponies....Elliot should have gone back when that goofy geeky kid went. No one should be shocked by the voting...especially reading critiques like this one.


The real American Idol? Please. This season's "real" American Idol will be voted on in two weeks, so hold off on your pronouncements. 

You speak with such certitude, but you are not the final arbiter of what others find appealing or unappealing. America has voted, your boy lost. Everything you typed ... sorry, they're only your opinions, much like I typed mine. Live with it.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> I whooped with joy when Chris went- he's been annoying me since day one and rock is my genre. Dead fish eyes, never smiling, screaming johnny one note. Blah.
> 
> I voted for Elliott and will continue to do so as long as he is around- I find him charming.


Maybe watching him on a large-screen TV in HD gives me a different opinion, but I can't stand the guy... here's what I see:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

yostmatt said:


> I was kind of TOed when Chris got voted off also. I'm sure we will hear his name again.
> 
> But what I was thinking... It may be a good thing, because he wont be tied into the AI contracts and such..............? _maybe_


They own his ass for the immediate future.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

spikedavis said:


> No kidding. Constantine and Chris were similar in the fact that they were one-trick ponies. They can sing one song really well over and over again.


I can see some similarities, but Constantine couldn't sing as well, and just overall seemed to be a poser. Just my opinion though, of course!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Maybe watching him on a large-screen TV in HD gives me a different opinion, but I can't stand the guy... here's what I see:


LOL! Gotta love selective frame captures!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Maybe watching him on a large-screen TV in HD gives me a different opinion, but I can't stand the guy... here's what I see:


Brett, that troll goodness needs to be inline!










Derr...I am your next American Idol!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Figaro said:


> Brett, that troll goodness needs to be inline!


hehe... I was too lazy to upload it to my website tonight. Thanks for taking care of posting it inline though!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

drew2k said:


> LOL! Gotta love selective frame captures!




That's really what my brain sees 95% of the time I watch him. The rare times I don't see it usually means that he's hiding behind the microphone, which at least usually covers his mouth.

I also don't care for his voice very much, either, so it's not just about looks.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Check out Katharine's reaction I think she was totally shocked that it was Chris and not her..


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Most of you are missing the big picture:

Three generations religiously watch this show. My parents (who are in their 60's) love the show and vote. Be that as it may - they can't stand the music Chris sings, no matter how well it's done. They didn't like Bo, didn't like Constantine, and this season, they don't like Chris.

When you have a generation like that who does not care for alternative rock, you can't win American Idol. The odds are better that it will be a person that "appeals to the masses". 

The remaining three do just that.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I just finished watching the show. I am in shock. I can't explain how Kat could finish above Chris.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Check out Katharine's reaction I think she was totally shocked that it was Chris and not her..


And Ryan was BRUTAL. He set it up with "Alot of people said you would be the next American Idol".. then BOOM!

I'd be standing there gap jaw'd too if I was them.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> I whooped with joy when Chris went- he's been annoying me since day one and rock is my genre. Dead fish eyes, never smiling, screaming johnny one note. Blah.


This is pretty much how I've thought of him. Even tho he has my name, I still got bored of him. He doesn't emote AT ALL. It's the same expression in every song he sings. And his voice was really straining as the weeks went on. I wasn't upset he left. His pissed off look when it was his turn to leave does seem a bit un-idol like, IMHO.

But this is all a show based on people's opinions on who they like. I see lots of people here get upset and basically attack anyone who doesn't think the way they do. Nobody is really wrong - since it's all based on individual tastes.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Chris is a great singer. And up until a few weeks ago he was my favorite. Unfortunately, this is as much a personality contest as it is a singing contest. And Chris has been severely lacking in the personality department lately. To me he seemed to be getting cocky, and I ended up not finding him interesting anymore. I got the feeling he didn't care about his fans all that much. 

I'm not really surprised that he's gone.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow. I really hoped Kat would be going home tonight. She was the only one left that hit notes that made my ears hurt. Oh well. That being said, I did want to weigh in as an Elliot fan. My ideal final 2 would be Elliot and Taylor and I'm torn as to who I would prefer to win.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

sptnut said:


> Is this bigger then Constitine? I'm not sure....he got booted out so early.


About the same, I would say... I seriously think that I am done with this stupid show... Thank god for the Rock Star!!!

Chris is the only person this season whos CDs I can see buying.

But this may be for the best, Chris got the exposure and now, he should not be as tightly controled by AI (I think?).


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

Figaro said:


> Did you really enjoy his underwater vibrato tonight in the group song?


I did in this particular case because it fit that particular song, which was originally sung with that extreme vibrato.

Contrary to what most are saying here, I think Elliot is the most talented of the bunch. I was shocked to see Chris go based on Kat's performance the night before, though. I am so annoyed by Taylor's karaoke-sendup of Joe Cocker each week I'm tempted to fast forward through his one-trick "style." He gave good vocal performances of the Elvis tracks, but I totally agree with Simon on his opinions of Taylor.

Go Elliot!


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

crowfan said:


> I love Katharine, and I hope she wins. She is, by far (IMO of course), the best vocalist in the competition.
> 
> That being said,


She does have a very singing voice on many occassions but she has had too many bad performances (like last night). Chris is as least as good vocally, but he is consistently good too. The voting on this show needs to change. We should vote for who the worst is each week, not the best. That way people would not get robbed like Chris did.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> I'm not sad about Chris. He was one note, and America noticed. Plus, his style doesn't play well all over the country. Taylor will win, but I'm rooting for Elliot!


They are all "one note" performers. Do you think Kat will sing a rock album? Whoever wins is going to make one specific type of album...not just Chris. Was Fantasia able to make an album that wasn't R&B? Did Carrie Underwood make an album that wasn't country? No, and each song sounds like they're being sung by the same person. Chris's style is Rock, and he's good at it.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Not much to add here. I would have liked a Chris and Katherine in the finally.

I think Elliot should be gone. I don't understand all the love for him. I can't stand his vibrato. I find it annoying and distracting. As for versatility, he mostly sounds the same to me.

I agree with previous comment about Taylor and Chris being one trick ponies.

Katherine is talented. She has over sung some songs, but I think some of the criticism is over the top. I wonder if the producers are feeding her bad advice to try to get her off the show. If she had finished her second song like she started it, maybe she would not have been in the bottom two. She also has shown some versatility. I really like it when she sang the song from Heart (I can't remember the name of it).


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

My wife wants an Elliott-Taylor final and can't stand Katherine. I liked Chris best, but am also a Taylor fan. I think Taylor picked up a lot of fans early on with stuff like his harmonica entrance in Hollywood, and I don't think they've left him. He may not be a superstar, but I'd buy his album. I think Elliot has a lot of female fans because he comes across as genuine and unintimidating, and it seems his mom is always there cheering him on. Elliott and Taylor are the "average joe" type of guys and people pull for them. I think if Elliott could tone down that uber-vibrato and his sometimes-oversinging he'd be great. 

Chris seemed more serious and a little more into the rock star idea which may have turned people off. Don't know if he really was, but it did appear that way at times. It was probably a very close vote, and like people have said, somebody had to go. I did like his music, though.

Katherine puts on an act every time up there, doesn't pay much attention to the words she's singing, and smiles at the wrong times. Kellie got a lot of flak for being phony, but Katherine doesn't seem to. Plus, she's got that whole "McPheever" stage mom thing going on. I liked her voice, but I don't think she had much upper range. Anything higher than a C above middle C sounded thinned-out and strained.

I'd have voted off Paula before Chris.


----------



## Highspeedhomer (Feb 3, 2004)

I loved how Ryan just dropped it on him. Instead of carrying on he was like BAM!!! Chris you are going home......Chris' expression was priceless, he looked like he had just been punked.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)




----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I just watched the show and laughed REALLY hard. Great entertainment!

"...next American Idol... CHRIS, YOURE GOING HOME!"

It was like watching a paternity test episode of Maury Povich and the girl just discovered that the guy was not the father.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

> I just watched the show and laughed REALLY hard. Great entertainment!


And that, I think, is he whole point this year.

None of the final four are particularly marketable. They each have their hard core cadre or fans but they are all niche singers with not much in the way of versatility or mass market appeal.

But the show? Is gold. Commercial time is at a premium, and water cooler buzz has become the focus- it is a reality show that brings in the bucks big time.
So I'm thinking that 19E has long since abandoned the hope of making any real money marketing whoever wins and is just enjoying the ride. And making a bundle doing so.
Last night was one of the best reality show "shocking moments" of all time and will be the hot topic all day today.

The remaining shows will be interesting. Katharine will go next week in retaliation for having stolen Chris's place in the final three, and then America will decide. Taylor has a serious fanbase but there is also a large percentage of people who hate hate hate him. Elliott has a growing fanbase and is not nearly as offensive except to folks who can't find anything to pick on besides the face he was born with.

Once Katharine is gone I am fine with whatever happens- A Spazzinator or the Dorky Leprechaun.

"America- what have you done?" indeed!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I see a lot of people lamenting Elliot's use of vibrato. I know Figaro gave some pretty articulate explanations about vibrato a few threads back, but I wonder how many other people out there think that vibrato is only a bad thing?

I wasn't too sure about it myself, and did some digging. I found this and thought it quite interesting:


> David Bowie has a fast one. Mary J. Blige has a slow, sultry, one. Maynard James Keenan doesnt have a trace of one. Singing with vibrato is a matter of taste. Having a choice is a matter of control. For most singers, the subtle, rhythmical movement of vibrato feels more like fate. When you want vibrato, it hides on you; dont think about it, and it shimmers on the end of a note. Vibrato brings vitality to a voice. Sound without variation is boring. Compare a refrigerator to a fly buzzing around. The steady hum of the compressor quickly becomes background noise while the bug gets harder to ignore. With the exception of rappers and singers like Beck who dont sustain notes, those without vibrato tend to rely on overdrive to create excitement. This often leads to blow outs. The more vocal colors available on your pallet, like vibrato, breathy, nasal and gritty, the easier it will be to paint an interesting portrait of a song without killing yourself.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> None of the final four are particularly marketable.


Huh? The fact that they are all niche singers makes them EASIER to market. Chris will be making rock albums for years. Hopefully he finds a good band to play with him.

I've been telling you all for weeks now that Taylor has it locked up. Now that his only real competition is gone, he's as good as gold. They man is talented. Some of you can't get past his autistic looking dances and I understand that, but he's a pure entertainer. He spans ALL the generations of voters. I agree with a previous post saying that Chris wasn't appealing to the older generations. My parents (55+) can't understand why people like him.

I for one thought Chris was the best...but always knew that Taylor was going to walk away with the title. And he deserves it.


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

yostmatt said:


> I was kind of TOed when Chris got voted off also. I'm sure we will hear his name again.
> 
> But what I was thinking... It may be a good thing, because he wont be tied into the AI contracts and such..............? _maybe_


I'm pretty sure the top ten contestants are tied down to a contract at least for a year. (American Idol tour).


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Katherine's singing was absolutely horrible for the past 2 weeks. She doesn't deserve to be on the show, let alone in the top 3.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Elliot has been my pick for final 2 since the beginning - I hope he survives next week!


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, thats it.

Definitely reminiscent of Clay/Rueben fiasco.

I'm trying to decide with American Idol rigged this one. I keep thinking back to when I heard that rumor that he was kind of a pain in the ars to deal with, but who knows.

I personally thought Chris was the best vocalist there. 

For all you Katharine fans, I have this to say. She sang horriblly the last two weeks, missed a line, doesn't know how to show the right emotion in her songs and puts these weird drawn out notes into her songs that make me want to gag. Oh thats right, she has boobs though, so that makes her an American Idol  

As for Elliot, I just don't hear what everybody hears in him either. I have not liked his performances from the beginning. He is unattractive, looks awkward on stage, and I don't care for his voice at all.

Good luck to you Chris, I'm sure you will have a fine future.

I'm done with AI this year. We have deleted our pass, I couldn't care less about the remaining 3. Even my daugther who LOVES Elliot says it was a BS vote and she is also done with the show. Its a crapshoot who will win now. Taylor is obviously the best of the 3, but with all the boo-hoo votes, he may find himself in the trashcan too.

And for the record, Ryan is a jerkoff.


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

The Idol finalists are tied to the show through the end of the Tour - BUT - the show then has the option to pick them up for another year. I don't know if that's happened to anyone other than Kelly. Clay was able to break his contract.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

TR7spyder said:


> About the same, I would say... I seriously think that I am done with this stupid show... Thank god for the Rock Star!!!


Amen. :up:

Gotta say, after watching RockStar last summer, AI seems like such a lame waste of time. I've only watched about 4 episodes of AI this season (fast forwarded on Tivo). Can't wait till Rock Star's new season starts in July (and Chris, _that's_ the show you should have tried out for>)


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

UBUBUB said:


> The Idol finalists are tied to the show through the end of the Tour - BUT - the show then has the option to pick them up for another year. I don't know if that's happened to anyone other than Kelly. Clay was able to break his contract.


Kelly was able to break her contract after her debut album as well. And we all know how well her 2nd album did WITHOUT the AI production company.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> Was Fantasia able to make an album that wasn't R&B?


No, which is why she shouldn't have won.


> Did Carrie Underwood make an album that wasn't country?


No, but she is a cross-over artist with songs being played on country and adult contemporary stations both.


> Chris's style is Rock, and he's good at it.


Which is why he should have tried out for Rock Star.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Fantasia's album, although I thought it wasn't very good, did quite well...so she is doing fine. She's even making a movie about her life now. She totally deserved to win that season...who else was there? Diana Degarmo? Please.

Why does everyone associate American Idol with Pop? Aren't Bruce Springsteen, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Faith Hill, etc Ameican Idols as much as Brittney Spears is?


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

DaveBogart said:


> Which is why he should have tried out for Rock Star.


But how many people watch Rock Star? I've never even heard of it. His exposure on AI was worth a lot more.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

mask2343 said:


> Fantasia's album, although I thought it wasn't very good, did quite well...so she is doing fine. She's even making a movie about her life now. She totally deserved to win that season...who else was there? Diana Degarmo? Please.


LaToya London.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh yeah, that's right, if someone likes Kat (especially if they're male), it HAS to be because of her looks.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Martha said:


> But how many people watch Rock Star? I've never even heard of it. His exposure on AI was worth a lot more.


True. My point, though, is that rockers don't belong on AI. OK, they belong, but one won't win. At least not this season now that Chris is gone (I don't really consider Elliot or Taylor rockers). Same with hip-hop or rap. It's just not what AI is all about.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

bluenoise said:


> I did in this particular case because it fit that particular song, which was originally sung with that extreme vibrato.


It wasn't sung like that on my CD, Elvis sings it with almost a complete straight tone. He puts a little warble in at the end of some of the lines, but not every note.

I think Elliot could actually have a good voice if he learned to control it. His vibrato is out of control and is on the cusp of becoming a tremolo. If he learned a better technique of breath support it would probably slow down to a more natural rate.

What's even more annoying is that it's obvious that Katharine has had more vocal training than any of them but she keeps throwing it out the window. Does she even listen to the tapes of when she tries to Whitneyfy stuff? If she did I don't see how she could think that it's working.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Last night went just as I had expected, Chris's fans thought he was safe and Kat's fans were in panic mode.

Personally, I think Elliot should have gone home this week, but that is based on overall performance.. But if not this week, I think Chris would have gone next week. It is all about vote shifts, and IMO Chris had the least to gain from other contestants being voted off.

There is no question in my mind that Taylor will be in the finals, at this point he could can do no wrong in his fans eyes. I also think that Elliot had his best ( or at least most consistant) week last week, and I don't think he will be as lucky next week. 

My prediction is that if everyone sings their best next week, it is Kat and Taylor in the finals. But Kat could definately knock herself out of the competition by screwing up lyrics, or picking a bad song. The second spot in the finals is IMO Kats to lose.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> LaToya London.


 :up:

You beat me to it! LaToya London, was much better than Fantasia!!! I stopped caring that season after she got voted out with 4-5 terrible singers still in the competition  .


----------



## HAM (May 11, 2006)

IndyTom,

Couldn't agree with you more..."mass appeal" is the name of the game here and yes, most people here are missing the big picture.

You can like who want to like (that is what makes it fun and makes us watch the show) but at the end of the day it is about appealing to the masses...that is where the money is and money is the bottom line. Whether the show is rigged or not (I am not convinced that it is), it still about who they can market at the end of the day and they want the person who "appeals to the masses", whether you like them or not.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Here are my thoughts, for what it's worth.....

Though slightly shocked that Chris left now, I can't say I am too upset. I have wanted either Taylor or Kat to win all along. I did think it was going to be Taylor and Chris in the final, though.

- Let's take the earlier comment about voting demographics a little further. Using me as the barometer (at 40 tomorrow)......People my parents age will not like Chris' music at all. They might like Taylor (depends if they grew up listening to Rock and Roll in their day or Jazz/Classical/etc. 
- I love Taylor's kind of music, am a little rubbed the wrong way by Chris (maybe it's just his vibrato, as I do like some Pearl Jam, Creed, Temple of the Dog, etc.), am ok with Elliot (though don't know if I would buy anything form him), and Kat, she's just Kat. Nice to look at, has great range, and makes you forget that she dropped a lyric, or other similar things. I think Kat sings best in her mid and lower ranges.
- My duaghter......she's 8 1/2. This is the first year she has been so totally absorbed by the show. Given the final four, she loves Taylor ("he's fun to watch Dad") and also Kat ("She's pretty Dad, and she's the only girl left").

So I think Chris would not have won, regardless....I think the voting demographic just isn't there for him. Someone said last week that they felt the votes that went Paris' way would go likely to Elliot and Kat. Looks like they were right.

[smeek_ack_on]This show is a popularity contest, at best. Even if you sing great, if you don't have the total star package, you are not going to win.[smeek_ack_off]

All that being said, anyone else think this was the best final four yet?

I agree with a comment above.....probably better off for Chris' career/music direction to not have won. Though, I thought the same about Bo last year and I just hate the album he did with Clive producing. His Sugarmoney music is so much better.

And finally, I can't wait to take my wife and daughter to the Idols tour this year. I haven't told my daughter yet. Maybe we'll tell her after the finale/results airs......


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Tamyra Gray anyone?................










Anyone who tells me this show is not rigged in some way will not be listened to!

I'm the one that reminds everyone that this is an entertainment show and not a talent contest. In fact, the more controversial the better and none better than keeping someone who can't even remember their lyrics, a troll and a borderline spastic!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

HAM said:


> Couldn't agree with you more..."mass appeal" is the name of the game here and yes, most people here are missing the big picture.


Couldn't have said it better......you gotta love those.....er...that mass appeal:









:up: :up:


----------



## tivocat99 (Apr 30, 2004)

crowfan said:


> Oh yeah, that's right, if someone likes Kat (especially if they're male), it HAS to be because of her looks.


And if someone dislikes Kat, especially if they're female, it HAS to be because they're jealous of her looks. I'm particularly sick of hearing that one! I can't stand her because she's smug and because there's no emotion behind her voice. I'm the first one to admit she's attractive, and that her beauty will carry her far in her life and career. But there are hundreds of singers with a voice as good as hers that are actually humble, and actually feel something when they sing. When Kat sings with her "indoor" voice, she does have a pretty voice, but when she screeches like she thinks she's Mariah Carey, it doesn't work.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes, Mr. Tinfoil, it is rigged... 

Anything based on a vote is rigged to be a popularity contest. People, acting in mass, are generally stupid. That is why you generally don't here about people be tried for being 'part' of a mob.

Individuals tend to be smarter than groups.


----------



## tivocat99 (Apr 30, 2004)

drew2k said:


> I see a lot of people lamenting Elliot's use of vibrato. I know Figaro gave some pretty articulate explanations about vibrato a few threads back, but I wonder how many other people out there think that vibrato is only a bad thing?
> 
> I wasn't too sure about it myself, and did some digging. I found this and thought it quite interesting:


Loved your post and the link. I don't think a good vibrato is a bad thing at all... quite the contrary. A really good vibrato adds so much. One of my favorites (and people either love or hate his vibrato) is Elvis Costello's. Having said that, I think Elliot's voice and his use of vibrato are normally quite good... but it was a bit odd at the beginning of his slow song on Tuesday.


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

I'm stunned that folks are watching this show for the singing... This show is so compelling. I love watching Simon stare at the monitors (completely ignoring that he's on TV). The faces he makes. Paula is a mess... she is just a myriad of odd moments to enjoy. And the look on the face of Chris last night was fantastic! He was like, "How can I get voted out when I'm going to be the next American Idol?" 

On a list of the top 100 reason to watch this show... the singing is #117.


----------



## HAM (May 11, 2006)

Jlb,

You can "appeal to the masses" in alot of ways....and, yes, "those" are definitely a couple ways to get the job done.

People can say it is not right and unfair but that is LIFE and LOOKS matter. They matter on this show and in our everyday life. Looks can take you along way, but on this show you have to be "likeable" and, yes, I will say it again, you have to "mass appeal". 

From the beginning of time, men have liked to look at pretty woman..it is a proven fact that men are more "Visual" than woman. Women like attractive people too but, I think woman also look for the "nice" factor too. Good looks and good personality...it all comes down to that...the overall package.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Did anyone else think Priscilla looked pregnant?


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

JFriday said:


> Did anyone else think Priscilla looked pregnant?


I think that she just has a "old lady body", isn't she pushing 70 by now? But it looked like she got treatment from her ex-son-in-law's plastic surgeon...


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> And for the record, Ryan is a jerkoff.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

DUSlider said:


> Taylor is singing again because Rebecca Ramone-Stamos asked Ryan if he could.... Of course they could have told her to say that....


Of course they told her too, just like she "happened" to be there last night. Hmmm...let's see a 7 minute ad for her X-Men movie just happens to be running on...what network is it again? Oh yeah, FOX!


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> LaToya London.


I agree she was a great singer, but she bored me to tears after awhile. She wasn't a very good performer like Fantasia and Taylor. No emotion.

And her CD tanked. (edit: don't really know this for sure, but considering I have yet to hear a song on the radio, I stretched and stated this )


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

JFriday said:


> Did anyone else think Priscilla looked pregnant?


Impossible. Not the way she looks. Who'd do it?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

I stand by my conspiracy theory that Tommy Mottola used his immeasurable industry influence to keep Katherine in the competition! It's obvious he digs her. After Katherine's poor performances on Tuesday, there is no way she should still be in the competition.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow! Out of the final 4, I would considering buying a CD from anyone but Elliot. This was a joke. Chris has a better singing voice them any of them and for those who say he's a "rocker", he's done more than rock that last 3-4 weeks. Elliot to me is an average singer with no stage presence, let alone the fact that he sweats like a pig on stage. 

My first thought was that this was fixed. The producers want the fan favorite Taylor and the underdog Elliot in the final. Did you see Paula raise both fists in the air when Ryan said Elliott's group was the top 2? 

If Elliott wins, I will never watch American Idol again because it will become a farce. 

What I was amazed about was the even Simon can Chris a standing ovation. That's the first time I have noticed him do so. I predict that Chris will sell more albums than the the other three combined.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

TR7spyder said:


> ...isn't she pushing 70 by now?


51 in a couple weeks. She looks horrible.

Taylor's 'request' staged?

Didn't there 'just happen' to be a microphone on the floor next to the seat in the audience where he started the song?


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> Anyone who tells me this show is not rigged in some way will not be listened to!


Well, you won't listen to me, but here are two reasons it's definitely not fixed:

1) DialIdol's prediction of the bottom two is almost always right, even when it's a "shocker" like last night.

2) Due to the quiz show scandals of the '50s, there are serious federal laws prohibiting tampering of game shows. There is NO WAY that Idol, #1 show in America, would take any chances of tampering, when it could conceivably bring down the highest rated show on television and Fox's crown jewel...


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

joeinma said:


> ...and for those who say he's a "rocker" (Chris), he's done more than rock that last 3-4 weeks.


But he did them all rock style. Elvis was a rocker but he didn't sing his gospel music rock style. Nor were his ballads or country songs sung that way. He was versatile, just as Kat is, and just like Chris, Elliot, and Taylor aren't. OK, Taylor has some versatility, but everything he does is laughable.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

joeinma said:


> If Elliott wins, I will never watch American Idol again because it will become a farce.
> 
> .


LMAO. You are kidding right? I said this too after Rueben won, then Fantasia won.

Even if Elliot wins, which wouldn't be a stretch at this point, you will be sucked in again next year just like the rest of us


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Someone mentioned that Simon looked surprised that Chris got voted off. Not sure why he would be -- he always says that the vote is the vote and that's that.


----------



## brookerific (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the only way Kat can win is if she pulls a Fantasia with a number that shows she knows the meaning of the words she is singing. She is a little scary when she smiles through sad numbers.

That being said I no longer cares who wins with Chris gone. He not only was a good performer, but had a story and personality that I cared about. I will now totally vote for Elliot - not because I think he deserves to win, but because he is more likeable and real than the other two.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

I love it when people claim they will no longer watch...then the ratings of the next seaon are higher.

Fixed? Not buying it. Chris made a mistake on his last song. It just wasn't memorable.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Well, thats it.
> 
> Definitely reminiscent of Clay/Rueben fiasco.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mrs. Daughtry   

Seriously, I come at this from a different angle because while I love American Idol I'm not a serious music-phile like some of you. Don't get me wrong, I love to listen, but when it comes to dissecting and analyzing vibratos and pitchiness and all that, I don't have a clue, nor do I care to take the time to find out what you and Randy are talking about.

However, I know what I like to listen to, and I really don't think any of these singers are going to be the next Tori Amos, or Bruce Springsteen (or even Southside Johnny!).

Having said that, I love to watch the drama that is American Idol. I guess one of the reason I'm a big sports fan is because sports is totally unscripted. While it's easy to say the winner of the Spurs/Mavs series will meet and most likely beat the Pistons in the NBA finals, you can never be really sure. That's why they play the game.

And American Idol is unlike most shows on TV in that when you tune in on Wednesday you have a pretty good idea what will happen based on past performance (like sports), but you can never really be sure.

For the record here are my opinions:

The way Ryan announced Chris going home was unexpected. I almost missed it, and it looked like Chris wasn't sure at first either. Added to the surprise.

I loved listening to Chris. I think he was wasting his time on this show anyway, he should be a lead singer in a band playing in front of huge audiences.

I love Katharine. She doesn't just have boobs, she's amazingly beautiful, and when she leaves the maternity clothes home she looks incredibly hot. She may not have sung the best Tuesday night, but as a male I'm glad I get another chance to look at her again next week. She can win this whole thing just by dressing properly. The music experts amongst you may not like that, but it's a fact.

This is from someone who still misses Ayla Brown, Becky O'Donohue and Kelly Pickler, because they were fun to look at too.

Who would have thought when we were down to 12 that Mandisa and Chris would be gone and Elliott would still be in the running? Not me.

Love watching Taylor, he makes me laugh. He's a piece of work. He may not be the educated person's choice, but I would love to see him win. It's not the educated people who are voting the most, and although I haven't dialed in to vote even one time, it's casual fans like me who have the most influence on the votes.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

If I were Chris I would've decked Ryan for the way he did the results.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

brookerific said:


> I no longer cares who wins with Chris gone. .... I will now totally vote for Elliot...


  Why, if you no longer care?


----------



## tivocat99 (Apr 30, 2004)

askewed said:


> I'm stunned that folks are watching this show for the singing... This show is so compelling. I love watching Simon stare at the monitors (completely ignoring that he's on TV). The faces he makes. Paula is a mess... she is just a myriad of odd moments to enjoy. And the look on the face of Chris last night was fantastic! He was like, "How can I get voted out when I'm going to be the next American Idol?"
> 
> On a list of the top 100 reason to watch this show... the singing is #117.


Actually, I agree... I don't watch it just for the singing... in fact, I watch it for Simon, for Simon's digs on Ryan, and for Paula's drunk/high level for the week. And this is the first year I've watched, so I've only recently discovered those joys.  It just happened that there were a couple of singers that I ended up really enjoying, Taylor and Elliott. If the top two had ended up being Kat and Chris, I would've been outta there and not given a crap who won... if it ends up being Taylor and Elliott, I'm in 'til the end and will be happy with either winner. If Kat wins, I will temporarily (for one evening) drink heavily and curse loudly.


----------



## tivocat99 (Apr 30, 2004)

brookerific said:


> I no longer cares who wins with Chris gone. I will now totally vote for Elliot - not because I think he deserves to win, but because he is more likeable and real than the other two.


I gotta admit, I don't understand people voting for their ONE favorite, then when their favorite is gone, they switch and vote for someone else. I only voted during two weeks, and I voted for a few people... all my favorites. I know other people do this to. If you liked Elliot all along, you could've been voting for him all along... and just voted more times for Chris if he was your "real" favorite. Then as your favorites leave, you just vote for one less person.

I feel compelled to vote multiple times next week for both Taylor and Elliott.


----------



## brookerific (Apr 27, 2005)

DaveBogart said:


> Why, if you no longer care?


Because I can.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

dolfer said:


> I stand by my conspiracy theory that Tommy Mottola used his immeasurable industry influence to keep Katherine in the competition! It's obvious he digs her. After Katherine's poor performances on Tuesday, there is no way she should still be in the competition.


He just wants to get in her pants - look at his track record...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

RangersRBack said:


> I love Katharine. She doesn't just have boobs, she's amazingly beautiful, and when she leaves the maternity clothes home she looks incredibly hot. She may not have sung the best Tuesday night, but as a male I'm glad I get another chance to look at her again next week. She can win this whole thing just by dressing properly. The music experts amongst you may not like that, but it's a fact.
> 
> .


So what is dressing properly exactly? If dressing nice kept you there, Pickler would still be there. I thought she always looked very nice.

And Katharine has not sung well the last TWO weeks IMO.

I'm not a music expert by any means, but she forgot a line in her first song and screamed her way through what was supposed to be a soft ballad.

To be honest, I got the vibe from Chris that he was really afraid to strain his voice in any way during his performances, which may have been what hurt him. I still think he is better than the other 3.


----------



## brookerific (Apr 27, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *ILoveCats&Tivo *
> To be honest, I got the vibe from Chris that he was really afraid to strain his voice in any way during his performances, which may have been what hurt him. I still think he is better than the other 3.


I totally agree. It seems like he totally thought he'd get through this week and was looking towards next week. After almost losing his voice last week he tried to take it easy, which totally affected the energy of his singing. And because he doesn't sing properly he wasn't about to use his diaphragm to bolster his vocal control.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

DUSlider said:


> Taylor is singing again because Rebecca Ramone-Stamos asked Ryan if he could.... Of course they could have told her to say that....


That would be Rebecca Romijn [soon to be O'Connell]. She divorced John Stamos in March. 

Simon looked pissed last nite. He knew America really messed this one up. This will suck from here til the end of this season.


----------



## scoot95 (Mar 14, 2006)

Just announced on Ryan Seacrest's morning radio show....Chris will be offered the lead singer spot for a major band. they wouldn't say who it is, but Ryan said to watch Extra tonight (7pm east coast) to see the offer made.

Ryan had Chris on this morning and Chris said that he expected Ashton Kutcher to jump out and say he had been punk'd


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> So what is dressing properly exactly? If dressing nice kept you there, Pickler would still be there. I thought she always looked very nice.


Me too! I miss the Pickle girl.

As far as dressing properly, if you're a guy you know what I'm talking about!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

brookerific said:


> ILoveCats&Tivo said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I got the vibe from Chris that he was really afraid to strain his voice in any way during his performances, which may have been what hurt him. I still think he is better than the other 3.
> ...


I sort of agree, sort of disagree. On the second song, "A Little More Conversation," I think he was holding back a bit because of the difficulty of that song, not because of his voice. It's got a machine-gun pace to some of the words, and if he were to screw up/slur the words, he'd have gotten nailed on that as well.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

> What I was amazed about was the even Simon can Chris a standing ovation. That's the first time I have noticed him do so. I predict that Chris will sell more albums than the the other three combined.


Here is my take, the show is not fixed, but judges are trying to sway the vote to mirror their agenda. I think that they wanted Katharine voted off this week, so they hyped Elliot, thinking that Chris and Taylor are safe. But their plan back-fired when Katharines fans panicked and Chriss fans also thought that he was safe.

So I think that judges (Simon included) were genuinely sorry (and surprised) to see him go.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

scoot95 said:


> Just announced on Ryan Seacrest's morning radio show....Chris will be offered the lead singer spot for a major band. they wouldn't say who it is, but Ryan said to watch Extra tonight (7pm east coast) to see the offer made.
> 
> Ryan had Chris on this morning and Chris said that he expected Ashton Kutcher to jump out and say he had been punk'd


I heard Fuel a couple of weeks ago


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

JFriday said:


> Did anyone else think Priscilla looked pregnant?


Totally. I looked online but found nothing. She sure looked pregnant.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Do people actually "panic?" Is there a moment after the show when the family just goes "To the land-lines and Cingular wireless phones, Figaro Jr. go to the office and use my business phone! Katharine needs us!" If that is the case I wish someone would get it on film because it would be priceless to see.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

mpar1 said:


> I heard Fuel a couple of weeks ago


That would be awesome.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> He just wants to get in her pants - look at his track record...


Not that I believe any of this consipiracy stuff for an instant but... if that was the case you'd think he'd have been pushing to get Katherine kicked off the show ASAP, so he could swoop down and "rescue" her singing career! As long as she's bottled up in AI he's got nothing.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Those of you saying Chris Daughtry is a "one-trick-pony" sound like a bunch of parrots, actually, parrots who wouldn't know versatility, talent, and musicianship if it hit you in the face....

Daughtry's voice, talent, and musicianship are in a league far beyond anyone else on this show. Taylor is in the same league musicianship-wise, but he doesn't have the instrument Chris does.

As much as I like Taylor to win (now that Chris is gone), I am kind of hoping Elliot wins so Cowell can get his comeuppance after Yamin sells maybe 200,000 records.....but whatever happens, Daughtry and Hicks will easily have the most post-idol success in the music biz. Katherine has got a fabulous look and beautiful face to go with a great instrument that she hasn't a clue how to use yet- she has great potential for success in other areas like TV, spokesmodel, etc....(or if all else fails, a Playboy spread?..)

Elliot Yamin? lol. He could have a great future as a Vegas lounge act, or maybe opening for comics in the Catskills, but that is about it........


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

If you put any credibility in DialIdol's results, the next American Idol was decided weeks ago. Week in and week out, the same contestant always has more of a % of the votes than anyone else by a large margin. Last week was a little closer but I think the fan's will have their vengenance next week. 

That being said, I think Elliot may get his next week. I really don't understand how he's made it this far. Same with Kat.. she's been really off the last couple of weeks. I had her and Chris in the finals but she's really faltered. DialIdol had Chris going home by a VERY small margin.. I was hoping their margin of error would be enough that it was Kat instead but apparently not.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

mpar1 said:


> I heard Fuel a couple of weeks ago


Back at the beginning of the singing part of this season (like, in week 2 of the "top 24" portion) he sang a Fuel song, and they came out in the press saying they were so impressed that they wished they could have offered it to him then.

He is contractually bound to tour with the group for a year, but I think after that they have an option on him that they can decline. Of course, Fuel's record company could always buy that out or give them a piece.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

danielhart said:


> Those of you saying Chris Daughtry is a "one-trick-pony" sound like a bunch of parrots, actually, parrots who wouldn't know versatility, talent, and musicianship if it hit you in the face....


I am pretty sure that versatilty does not equal singing almost every song with your jaw locked like the lead singer of Creed.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

etexlady said:


> This ranks right up there with the vote offs of LaToya London and Jennifer Hudson.


Still reading most of the posts here, but wanted to respond to that. No, it doesn't. It's much worse. LaToya and especially Jennifer Hudson deserved to go. Hudson was just a power singer with no subtlety. I was sick of her after two weeks. LaToya was good early, I was really rooting for her, but faded more and more as the season went on. People who were shocked at her departure were still stuck in the past, remembering her good performances while ignoring the mediocre ones.

Chris has had consistently decent or good performances.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> I am pretty sure that versatilty does not equal singing almost every song with your jaw locked like the lead singer of Creed.


No...it is hopping around singing the song completely like the original except a few graveled jousts at the end, then yelling -WHHHEWWWW and Soul Patrol...now that is versatility


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

danielhart said:


> Those of you saying Chris Daughtry is a "one-trick-pony" sound like a bunch of parrots, actually, parrots who wouldn't know versatility, talent, and musicianship if it hit you in the face....
> .......


Chunky, is that you?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Chunky, is that you?


You crack me up, girl! :up:


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Philly Bill said:


> 51 in a couple weeks.


Hm. She met Elvis in 1959, so she was only 4 years old?  She'll be *61 * in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

And don't forget, that they had Taylor sing again caused Chris to get get cut off at the end.....double bummer......


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> Chunky, is that you?


What was it a good friend of mine said once...."bite me"!

Of course - anyone for Kat and Chris is all me....damn cookies I have to delete anyway


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Possible smeek here, I only skimmed the thread, but did anyone else notice that the American Inventor contestants were sitting right behind Rebecca Romijn? No mention of them in the show, I guess Fox didn't want to promote an ABC show.

I don't like Fuel, hope chris isn't going to join them.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

danielhart said:


> Those of you saying Chris Daughtry is a "one-trick-pony" sound like a bunch of parrots, actually, parrots who wouldn't know versatility, talent, and musicianship if it hit you in the face......


4 or 5 times? Speaking of parrots, the Ford commercial was great with Taylor dancing with the parrot. A LOL moment for sure.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

scoot95 said:


> Just announced on Ryan Seacrest's morning radio show....Chris will be offered the lead singer spot for a major band. they wouldn't say who it is, but Ryan said to watch Extra tonight (7pm east coast) to see the offer made.
> 
> Ryan had Chris on this morning and Chris said that he expected Ashton Kutcher to jump out and say he had been punk'd


LMAO. Good for Chris


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> And that, I think, is he whole point this year.
> 
> None of the final four are particularly marketable. They each have their hard core cadre or fans but they are all niche singers with not much in the way of versatility or mass market appeal.
> 
> ...


I think this a really excellent assessment. I might personally think Chris has the most potential in terms of making money after the show, but the reality is he would be better suited as a front-man for a band that might be very succesful as opposed to just being a solo act. None of them are going to be Kelly Clarkson, who is really the only Superstar to come out of American Idol after all these years.

Certainly many winners, runners-ups and others have had varying levels of success, but almost all of them got that to that level strictly because of American Idol. Kelly Clarkson is the only one whose success surpassed what the show provided.

I agree they make all their money on the show. I think they sign all of these people to really tough contracts with the intention of being bought out of most of them, and for those who are middling enough and don't do it, they still make a bit of change raking them over the coals. it is a huge money making machine in itself.

I could very well see Taylor and Elliot in the finals, but neither one of them is going to be a huge commercial success. They will have cds and they will sell some, maybe even going platinum, but in terms of more than a first record or huge sales, it is not going to happen. By the time their records come out people will be moving on to the next set of idols.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

KyleLC said:


> Hm. She met Elvis in 1959, so she was only 4 years old?  She'll be *61 * in a couple of weeks.


So, she was 14 years old? Better than 4 but still...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TR7spyder said:


> So, she was 14 years old? Better than 4 but still...


Well Elvis was a contemporary of Jerry Lee Lewis. When in Rome...


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

drew2k said:


> I see a lot of people lamenting Elliot's use of vibrato. I know Figaro gave some pretty articulate explanations about vibrato a few threads back, but I wonder how many other people out there think that vibrato is only a bad thing?
> 
> I wasn't too sure about it myself, and did some digging. I found this and thought it quite interesting:


The issue is not that vibrato is a bad thing. When used properly it adds to the sound, and is mostly not noticed. Elliot sounds like a sheep at times, and the extreme vibrato ruins the sound and is distracting.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

For the hell of it, here's how a Canadian Idol contestant sang "A Little Less Conversation":

http://www.jgulati.com/melissaoneil-littlelessconversation.mp3


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

aindik said:


> Back at the beginning of the singing part of this season (like, in week 2 of the "top 24" portion) he sang a Fuel song, and they came out in the press saying they were so impressed that they wished they could have offered it to him then.
> 
> He is contractually bound to tour with the group for a year, but I think after that they have an option on him that they can decline. Of course, Fuel's record company could always buy that out or give them a piece.


I highly doubt anything becomes of the Fuel rumours. Why "absorb" Chris into a marginally successful band that has not had a big hit in years, when you could instead capitalize on his current popularity.

I see him in more of a "CDB" or "CDP" situation - the Chris Daughtry Band or Chris Daughtry Project.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.taylorhickspacman.com/


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Jesda said:


> http://www.taylorhickspacman.com/


Well, there goes my day...


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Shocked and disappointed here too. What I found interesting was that Katherine sounded much better in the medley last night -- I don't recall what it was she had her solo on, but that is what she should have sung (or last sung "Falling in Love" in the same reserved manner).


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

vman said:


> Shocked and disappointed here too. What I found interesting was that Katherine sounded much better in the medley last night -- I don't recall what it was she had her solo on, but that is what she should have sung (or last sung "Falling in Love" in the same reserved manner).


I agree she sounded better last night, but she still has some weird pronunciation thing going on sometimes, and she had it last night. It's almost like she sings with a really thick southern accent, even though she doesn't speak with one and is from California.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Figaro said:


> I am pretty sure that versatilty does not equal singing almost every song with your jaw locked like the lead singer of Creed.


  We have an expert who can spot out talent here!!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm so glad I watched this last night. The big "shock" is all over the news and radio today. It would have been a definite spoiler.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I'm so glad I watched this last night. The big "shock" is all over the news and radio today. It would have been a definite spoiler.


No kidding... it's bad enough that I have to stay away from my computer for the three hours between the east coast airing and when I'm able to get it on the west coast. I almost scrolled down to the bottom of my home page where the entertainment news is listed. I stopped myself because it was 7pm here and the results were probably all over the place already.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I'm so glad I watched this last night. The big "shock" is all over the news and radio today. It would have been a definite spoiler.


At this point in the competition if you're not watching live you're not all that into it and having it spoiled is of no consequence.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

DaveBogart said:


> No, which is why she (Fantasia) shouldn't have won.No, but she is a cross-over artist with songs being played on country and adult contemporary stations both.


She shouldn't have won because she had a nasally voice.



DaveBogart said:


> No, but she is a cross-over artist with songs being played on country and adult contemporary stations both.


Chris could have similar cross-over hits. Ever heard of "With arms Wide Open" by Creed? Its played on adult contemporary stations.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Guindalf said:


> Tamyra Gray anyone?................
> 
> Anyone who tells me this show is not rigged in some way will not be listened to!


Its not rigged (I know you're listening).

The probelm is that they have us call in and vote for the BEST each week instead of the WORST. If we were voting for who the worst was this week, Chris would not have gotten the most votes. If the goal each week is to get rid of a person, wouldn't it make sense to directly vote for who we want to get rid of? I bet many people who voted for Eliot, Taylor, and maybe even Kat, probably thought that Chris might have been their 2nd favorite. But since we only vote for who we thought was best each week, those 2nd-best opinions don't mean anything and Chris slipped to the bottom. That doesn't mean the majority of voters thought he was the worst of the four.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Chris could have similar cross-over hits. Ever heard of "With arms Wide Open" by Creed? Its played on adult contemporary stations.


Never could stand that song. There is something about singing a song with the lyric "Wide Open" through a clenched jaw that is just unsettling.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow. I'm shocked Chris is gone. I knew at least Kathereine would be Bottom 2, with no idea who'd be joining her, but wow Chris is gone. He was supposed to be top contender. Taylor isn't a great singer, not bad, but I don't like his voice, and Elliot is okay, but he doesn't have star factor. Katherine hasn't been doing too great, but she's the one I'll root for versus the other 2 now.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Dnamertz said:


> Its not rigged (I know you're listening).
> 
> The probelm is that they have us call in and vote for the BEST each week instead of the WORST. If we were voting for who the worst was this week, Chris would not have gotten the most votes. If the goal each week is to get rid of a person, wouldn't it make sense to directly vote for who we want to get rid of? I bet many people who voted for Eliot, Taylor, and maybe even Kat, probably thought that Chris might have been their 2nd favorite. But since we only vote for who we thought was best each week, those 2nd-best opinions don't mean anything and Chris slipped to the bottom. That doesn't mean the majority of voters thought he was the worst of the four.


You are right. But you still hear a lot of people saying I cant believe XXX was voted out. This is not Survivor.

American Idol would be stupid to change this, as obviously it is much more dramatic to have YES votes split up between contestants A, B, and C, then to have everyone vote NO for the one who was clearly the worst.

There are several reasons why a contestant would not get enough votes.

1)	The judges pimp a horrible performance, encouraging the boo-hoo vote
2)	Favorite contestant sounds like crap, you know it, so you vote more for them for fear they will not get enough votes to stay.
3)	You feel like your favorite did good, but your second favorite didnt do as well, so you vote for them instead, assuming your favorite is a lock.
4)	The fan base of a certain contestant doesnt play the voting game

In the vote for the worst scenario, If your favorite was the worst, your only options are to pick one of the others and vote your heart out, hoping it will do any good, or split up votes between all of the others left. Dismal.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> Its not rigged (I know you're listening).
> 
> The probelm is that they have us call in and vote for the BEST each week instead of the WORST. If we were voting for who the worst was this week, Chris would not have gotten the most votes. If the goal each week is to get rid of a person, wouldn't it make sense to directly vote for who we want to get rid of? I bet many people who voted for Eliot, Taylor, and maybe even Kat, probably thought that Chris might have been their 2nd favorite. But since we only vote for who we thought was best each week, those 2nd-best opinions don't mean anything and Chris slipped to the bottom. That doesn't mean the majority of voters thought he was the worst of the four.


In a talent competition, you shouldn't do voting to vote out. This isn't Survivor. You don't want "threats" voted out early on American Idol, or you'll end up with the two most mediocre contestants in the finale. You want the most popular people to go through, and the people who can't garner support to go home. You don't want all of Elliot's fans voting against Taylor because they think he's a threat.

There is no rule that says you can only vote for one person, either.


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

Dnamertz said:


> Its not rigged (I know you're listening).
> 
> The probelm is that they have us call in and vote for the BEST each week instead of the WORST. If we were voting for who the worst was this week, Chris would not have gotten the most votes. If the goal each week is to get rid of a person, wouldn't it make sense to directly vote for who we want to get rid of? I bet many people who voted for Eliot, Taylor, and maybe even Kat, probably thought that Chris might have been their 2nd favorite. But since we only vote for who we thought was best each week, those 2nd-best opinions don't mean anything and Chris slipped to the bottom. That doesn't mean the majority of voters thought he was the worst of the four.


I agree this would certainly change the outcome, but I think it would go against the advertised goal of the show. If the goal (other than creating an entertaining television experience) is to find the most marketable recording artist, then the current system is the most ideal. Instead of people voting with their phones right now, they're hoping they vote with their wallets when the album is released. The assumption is the person getting the most votes on the show will earn the most album sales, too.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I think they (Fox and the producers) are making more money from the TV show than from album sales (that's just a guess though).


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Speaking of "A Little Less Conversation," I saw this guy at Panda Express last night.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> Speaking of "A Little Less Conversation," I saw this guy at Panda Express last night.


not sure what it says about a person who recognizes a season 3 contestant. 

Was he WORKING there?


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I'm so glad I watched this last night. The big "shock" is all over the news and radio today. It would have been a definite spoiler.


Not sure why it matters. I often don't watch the results show. To me it doesn't matter if I FF to the last 2 minutes and find out who's voted off or if I read about it here or on the news or in the paper the next day. Either way I find out. I don't have to personally see Ryan tell someone they're gone. I just want to know.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> not sure what it says about a person who recognizes a season 3 contestant.
> 
> Was he WORKING there?


ROTFLMAO


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

aindik said:


> It's almost like she sings with a really thick southern accent, even though she doesn't speak with one and is from California.


I noticed that on Elvis night! I then double checked to see where she was from.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> I'm so glad I watched this last night. The big "shock" is all over the news and radio today. It would have been a definite spoiler.


Today? How about a spoiler almost instantly on another network? I decided to pause the Yankee-Red Sox game on YES around 9:25 last night and switched over to Idol. When ! got back to the game, it was less than 5 minutes before the YES announcer said, with no preamble, "Well, Chris was just voted off Idol." How's that for spoiling?! 

I'm just glad I paused when I did and watched it for myself ...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> not sure what it says about a person who recognizes a season 3 contestant.
> 
> Was he WORKING there?


He was "dining."

I saw the guy and he looked familiar, but I couldn't place his face. I was there for quite a while waiting for a fresh batch of Orange Chicken and by the time I left I figured out who he was. He was with a chick and they were talking about recording music.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> He was "dining."
> 
> I saw the guy and he looked familiar, but I couldn't place his face. I was there for quite a while waiting for a fresh batch of Orange Chicken and by the time I left I figured out who he was. He was with a chick and they were talking about recording music.


Mmmmmmmmm... Fresh Orange Chicken.

Oh.. was she hot?


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

mask2343 said:


> I love it when people claim they will no longer watch...then the ratings of the next seaon are higher.
> 
> Fixed? Not buying it. Chris made a mistake on his last song. It just wasn't memorable.


The Best in Thread Award goes to...
mask2343!!!


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Look out. Negative opinions about Kat can get you lynchmobbed around these parts. I found that out the hard way.


The problem here is that too many people are overly influenced by the Mcboobies rather than actual talent.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

berfy said:


> The problem here is that too many people are overly influenced by the Mcboobies rather than actual talent.


THANK YOU.

Watch out though, many will chop you to shreads for that


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The McBoobies are actual talent. They aren't fake.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> He was "dining."
> 
> I saw the guy and he looked familiar, but I couldn't place his face. I was there for quite a while waiting for a fresh batch of Orange Chicken and by the time I left I figured out who he was. He was with a chick and they were talking about recording music.


Was that at the Panda Express that's right down the street from your house?

I actually liked JPL's rendition of that song better than Chris's.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

berfy said:


> The problem here is that too many people are overly influenced by the Mcboobies rather than actual talent.


Actually I am influenced by the fact that she has the most talent vocally out of all of them. She has just been making some horrible decisions on how to use that talent lately. The McBoobies are just a bonus.

Anyway this is gotten to be way too much about Katharine not being gone. The fact that Chris is gone when two inferior voices like Taylor and Elliot are still around should be the big deal.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Actually I am influenced by the fact that she has the most talent vocally out of all of them. She has just been making some horrible decisions on how to use that talent lately. The McBoobies are just a bonus.


She seemed to sound better, great even, back during the top 24. The more exposure she gets on the air, the more shrill her voices becomes. The last time I really enjoyed her was during Stevie Wonder week.

My McPheever has McPhizzled.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

TR7spyder said:


> :up:
> 
> You beat me to it! LaToya London, was much better than Fantasia!!! I stopped caring that season after she got voted out with 4-5 terrible singers still in the competition  .


Agreed. Not knocking Fantasia, but I really thought LaToya was a star


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

bluenoise said:


> I agree this would certainly change the outcome, but I think it would go against the advertised goal of the show. If the goal (other than creating an entertaining television experience) is to find the most marketable recording artist, then the current system is the most ideal. Instead of people voting with their phones right now, they're hoping they vote with their wallets when the album is released. The assumption is the person getting the most votes on the show will earn the most album sales, too.


And the best way to assess this would be to make the performances available for download (for a fee) and see who actually does sell the most - or charge for votes. Voting would be a bit different if people had to put their money where...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Jesda said:


> She seemed to sound better, great even, back during the top 24. The more exposure she gets on the air, the more shrill her voices becomes. The last time I really enjoyed her was during Stevie Wonder week.
> 
> My McPheever has McPhizzled.


I agree. She is getting worse every week. Frankly, I think Paris is a better singer than she is.


----------



## foley62 (May 10, 2006)

not exactly true she stunning and hot and i think she should have gone home. But the worst AI screw up ever, and elliot is damn good for those people who said he isnt, and the "cute" factor isnt exactly true in his case either not exactly the best looking guy around


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

dolcevita said:


> Agreed. Not knocking Fantasia, but I really thought LaToya was a star


I think LaToya agreed with you. She may have had the talent, but she had serious attitude. I remember her standing there while the judges were lavishly praising her performance and she just nodded like she agreed with them "Yes... Yes I know, I was VERY good". Ugh.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mpar1 said:


> I heard Fuel a couple of weeks ago


Yup. That was the announcement made today... Chris says he has to weigh the options though.

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-a...terview,0,2732479.story?coll=zap-rotator-coll


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yup. That was the announcement made today... Chris says he has to weigh the options though.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-a...terview,0,2732479.story?coll=zap-rotator-coll


From that article:



> Daughtry, who auditioned for CBS' "Rock Star" last year but *didn't make the cut*, says one of his goals is to make his own way in the music business, singing his own songs. He does sound flattered by the offer from Fuel, though.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Another from the same article... he doesn't have too high an opinion of himself, does he?


> As for what led to his elimination, Daughtry thinks it may have been his status as the favorite. "I think people were probably comfortable in the fact that they thought I was just a shoo-in and that they didn't have to vote as hard," he says. "And I think that was the downfall, in my opinion."


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Ding dong the wallet chain is dead! I personally could not stand Chris. I don't think he's a bad singer, just boring and not appealling to me. Still, I would have put him before Elliot.

Looking forward to a final two of Taylor and Kat, with Kat winning it, as I predicted several weeks ago.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

foley62 said:


> not exactly true she stunning and hot and i think she should have gone home. But the worst AI screw up ever, and elliot is damn good for those people who said he isnt, and the "cute" factor isnt exactly true in his case either not exactly the best looking guy around


[obligatory]
Hello. What is this.
[/obligatory]


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

foley62 said:


> not exactly true she stunning and hot and i think she should have gone home. But the worst AI screw up ever, and elliot is damn good for those people who said he isnt, and the "cute" factor isnt exactly true in his case either not exactly the best looking guy around


Your ideas are intriguing and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Was that at the Panda Express that's right down the street from your house?
> 
> I actually liked JPL's rendition of that song better than Chris's.


Yes. It's a real celebrity hang out.  I'm hoping to bump into McPhee soon!

If it weren't for that song I probably would not have recognized him.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

jradosh said:


> [obligatory]
> Hello. What is this.
> [/obligatory]


I think a cat walked across the keyboard.


----------



## graetzke (Nov 19, 2004)

This week is finals weeks at most Universities. So a whole lot of twenty somethings year olds had little time for voting, and that probably hurt Chris more then the others.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Or Chris just wasnt that good compared to earlier.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Or he just isn't quite as popular as Kat, Taylor, and Elliot

Where can I find the DialIdol predictions from the last several weeks? I don't really ever look at them, and when I do, it's in these threads and I tend to glance at who is at the top that week and who is at the bottom. The only "trend" I can remember is seeing Taylor at the top all the time.

Where has Chris been? 3rd 4th or 5th from the top? Higher? Lower?


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Or he just isn't quite as popular as Kat, Taylor, and Elliot
> 
> Where can I find the DialIdol predictions from the last several weeks? I don't really ever look at them, and when I do, it's in these threads and I tend to glance at who is at the top that week and who is at the bottom. The only "trend" I can remember is seeing Taylor at the top all the time.
> 
> Where has Chris been? 3rd 4th or 5th from the top? Higher? Lower?


Go to www.dialidol.com and you can look at every week's results compared to the actual results. Chris has been up and down like everyone else (except Taylor).


----------



## Lainie*H (Sep 12, 2003)

...after being booted from American Idol.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/12/tv.idol.daughtry.ap/index.html

Am I really beating dswallow at posting this?


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I figured that would happen. Good for him!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Is Fuel good?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, but will American Idol be ok ?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Is Fuel good?


Yes, and at $3.00/gal. it better be.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Is Fuel good?


No.


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

Lainie*H said:


> ...after being booted from American Idol.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/12/tv.idol.daughtry.ap/index.html
> 
> Am I really beating dswallow at posting this?


Reading that article, it sounds like they offered him the job, but it doesn't say that he accepted the offer yet.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Fuel was great years ago, like five or six years ago, and have since been mediocre. I think Chris could put them back on the map.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mask2343 said:


> Go to www.dialidol.com and you can look at every week's results compared to the actual results. Chris has been up and down like everyone else (except Taylor).


Thanks.

yup. All over the place.

Really amazing how taylor has been number one since the final 12 started.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Savafan1 said:


> Reading that article, it sounds like they offered him the job, but it doesn't say that he accepted the offer yet.


I wonder if he'll be able to.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lainie*H said:


> ...after being booted from American Idol.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/12/tv.idol.daughtry.ap/index.html
> 
> Am I really beating dswallow at posting this?


Dunno about dswallow, but you did 'smeek. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4024279&&#post4024279


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Thanks.
> 
> yup. All over the place.
> 
> Really amazing how taylor has been number one since the final 12 started.


But he hasn't actually been. Just according to dialidol he has. There was one week where taylor was not in the top 2 according to ryan seacrest but dialidol still had him #1


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> But he hasn't actually been. Just according to dialidol he has. There was one week where taylor was not in the top 2 according to ryan seacrest but dialidol still had him #1


Well, yeah, I was referring to the dial idol results. He's been on the top there. I just think THAT result is interesting. Everyone else moves around but him. what's up with that?


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

> Daughtry, who auditioned for CBS' "Rock Star" last year *but didn't make the cut*, says one of his goals is to make his own way in the music business, singing his own songs. He does sound flattered by the offer from Fuel, though.


Well, that was a loss for the "Rock Star" and probably his gain, as he definitely got higher exposure on AI... I doubt that he could have won it, the top two guys of that show were both pretty amazing, but he would have done well enough for top 5 or 6.

Overall, the quality of performers of Rock Star INXS was much better than AI... And it has an atmosphere of a real concert, rather than a cheesy TV show.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> But he hasn't actually been. Just according to dialidol he has. There was one week where taylor was not in the top 2 according to ryan seacrest but dialidol still had him #1


That's true. In Top 6 week, Taylor and Elliot were explicitly announced as the middle two. Katharine and Chris were the top 2 and Paris and Kellie were the bottom 2.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Elliott fans....

It's Elliott mania here right up the street from me.

Apparently, he's back in his hometown of Richmond, Virginia today....obviously followed closely by AI camera crews. I have to take a different route today because he's having a freakin' parade down one of the main streets. 

Looks like he had a concert at The James Center that ended about an hour ago...I hear he's taking batting practice with the Richmond Braves  and then singing the national anthem.

Talk about an unlikely local "hero"


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

DLiquid said:


> Ding dong the wallet chain is dead! I personally could not stand Chris. I don't think he's a bad singer, just boring and not appealling to me. Still, I would have put him before Elliot.
> 
> Looking forward to a final two of Taylor and Kat, with Kat winning it, as I predicted several weeks ago.


Prepare for disappointment then. She may make it to the final 2 but at this point, nothing is going to derail the Taylor train.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Fuel was great years ago, like five or six years ago, and have since been mediocre. I think Chris could put them back on the map.


OF COURSE Fuel wants him as their front-man.

They were pretty much done as a group. Obviously, they realize the impact an AI finalist could have on their struggling band.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

ThomasDrew said:


> Looks like he had a concert at The James Center that ended about an hour ago...I hear he's taking batting practice with the Richmond Braves  and then singing the national anthem.
> 
> Talk about an unlikely local "hero"


I thought I heard somewhere that they weren't allowed to sing in public. Kellie did it after she got home and the news said she wasn't supposed to.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> Prepare for disappointment then. She may make it to the final 2 but at this point, nothing is going to derail the Taylor train.


In actually like Taylor, but if that guy wins American Idol, you might as well just open it up to everyone....

Seriously, Taylor Hicks, American Idol? Everyone who's ever won a Karaoke contest should get in line early for the next season.....


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that they weren't allowed to sing in public. Kellie did it after she got home and the news said she wasn't supposed to.


That's what I thought 

Here's a link ...looks like he's singing

http://www.nbc12.com/


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that they weren't allowed to sing in public. Kellie did it after she got home and the news said she wasn't supposed to.


This thing with Elliot is probably an AI staged event with AI cameras there to capture it all. I'm sure we'll see video of it next week.

I distinctly remember Bo Bice singing with Lynyrd Skynyrd, on tape from Alabama (in addition to the live performance during the finale), during the last two weeks last season. Carrie did something similar at a state fair or something.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Is Fuel good?


They will be now


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Did anyone notice the "Had a Bad Day" song sounded more sad this week?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Did anyone notice the "Had a Bad Day" song sounded more sad this week?


Yeah, it was the lousy instrumental version.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

aindik said:


> In a talent competition, you shouldn't do voting to vote out. This isn't Survivor. You don't want "threats" voted out early on American Idol, or you'll end up with the two most mediocre contestants in the finale. You want the most popular people to go through, and the people who can't garner support to go home. You don't want all of Elliot's fans voting against Taylor because they think he's a threat.


Why is that different than all of Elliot's fans NOT voting FOR Taylor because they think he's a threat? If its some fans' intention to "vote out a threat", then that can still happen the way it is now. Now, all those fans can just NOT vote for the person who they think is the main threat to they're favorite.

You say "you want the most popular people to go through, and the people who can't garner support to go home". I want the worst person each week to go home.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> I want the worst person each week to go home.


In that case, you're watching the wrong show!


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

> Yeah, it was the lousy instrumental version.


So are the departing montages done WAY ahead of time? I'm kind of getting the idea they expected Paris to go before Pickler. Pickler got the instrumental, then with Paris they went back to the regular version, then this week it's back to instrumental. Like maybe they planned the final 5 to go out with the instrumental version and then Pickler left a week too early. But that would assume that it isn't totally staged....


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

ThomasDrew said:


> In actually like Taylor, but if that guy wins American Idol, you might as well just open it up to everyone....
> 
> Seriously, Taylor Hicks, American Idol? Everyone who's ever won a Karaoke contest should get in line early for the next season.....


I agree and Im basing my speculation PURELY off of DialIdol results so I could be wrong. Just looking at how he has consistently ruled the voting according to their stats, I just don't see how he can't win.

I REALLY expected a Kat and Chris final.. how Taylor and Elliot have managed to stay in it, I just don't know and I fully expected Kat to fall before Chris.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> Why is that different than all of Elliot's fans NOT voting FOR Taylor because they think he's a threat? If its some fans' intention to "vote out a threat", then that can still happen the way it is now. Now, all those fans can just NOT vote for the person who they think is the main threat to they're favorite.
> 
> You say "you want the most popular people to go through, and the people who can't garner support to go home". I want the worst person each week to go home.


But you won't get that if you let the audience vote people out. Everyone will vote for the best person, other than their favorite, to be kicked off. As between Bucky and Taylor, who do you think an Elliot fan would have voted "against" when both of those guys were still on the show?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I wonder what would happen if they did something cd-related. Suppose that in order to vote, you have to pay $15, and then at the end of the show, you get a free cd with the winner's songs on them, whenever it comes out. Would that affect voting in any way? I can't help but assume it would, especially if they further did something like limit you to 3 votes (American Inventor said 5, although I called 8 times and I wasn't yelled at).


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

KungFuCow said:


> Prepare for disappointment then. She may make it to the final 2 but at this point, nothing is going to derail the Taylor train.


We shall see.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I think people who think this show is fixed are being paranoid. Certain elements of the show are obviously staged and not spontaneous, but I believe the voting is real. The winner had the most votes, and is thus likely to make the most $$$. There's really no incentive for them to risk legal action and the demise of their #1 show by fixing the results.

As to the voting, it would be idiotic for them to do a vote-off-the-worst thing for reasons already stated in the thread. The way they do it now is fine, except I think they should limit the number of votes per phone number. Of course they won't do that, because then Ryan can't say they received 40mil+ votes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that they weren't allowed to sing in public. Kellie did it after she got home and the news said she wasn't supposed to.


If it's setup by the "idol" folks or apporved by the "idol" folks, it's OK.

Not sure what kellie did. It's possible she DID violate some contract term while Elliot did not.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> If it's setup by the "idol" folks or apporved by the "idol" folks, it's OK.
> 
> Not sure what kellie did. It's possible she DID violate some contract term while Elliot did not.


I think you're right. He's singing/sang today.....Then again, he was accompanied by a STAFF of AI/Fox people.

This kid's definitely been given the rock-star treatment here today.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

This morning I heard that Kat was going to be at her former high school. They were announcing it so people would go and cheer for her. I'm sure we'll be seeing this in the video clips next week. She was on KROQ this morning. She surprised one of the DJs who she has acknowledged came up with "McPheever". She was very sweet and genuine. They were teasing her that three people would show up at the school, and two of them were probably homeless. I hope she had a better turnout than that.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I never ever imagined Elliot making it this far, but I always did think he sounded pretty good. I wont guess who makes the finals, because nothing on this show is predictable (except Carrie Underwood winning last year).


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

An amusing take on Chris's chat with reporters after he was voted off:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/11/AR2006051102062_pf.html


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> An amusing take on Chris's chat with reporters after he was voted off:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/11/AR2006051102062_pf.html


He seems to be getting big headed. Dude, the fox, the troll, and the gray owl are more popular than you, at least among the button pushers. Don't make lame excuses.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Why Elliot will win:

'IDOL' SPECULATION
By JOHN PODHORETZ

May 12, 2006 -- AS a seasoned political observer with more than two decades of experience analyzing voting patterns and the like, I would now like to explain to you one of the greatest mysteries in the history of balloting - a mystery so profound that people have sobbed and scratched their heads, gasped and cried out in anger, and insisted they would never again participate in the voting process.

Am I talking about the Florida election in 2000? The 1984 controversy over the victor in the race for Indiana's Eighth Congressional District? The race for president in 1876?

No, I'm talking about the elimination on Wednesday night of rocker Chris Daughtry from the list of contenders for the title of "American Idol."

There was universal dismay when Ryan Seacrest announced on the air that the gravelly-voiced Daughtry - who was said to be the odds-on favorite to win this year's competition - had been booted out rather than sultry songstress Katharine McPhee.

The previous night, McPhee and Daughtry had both performed Elvis Presley songs. McPhee, talented but erratic, clearly stunk up the joint, while Daughtry, as always, did well. And yet, after the 40 million (or more) phone calls were tallied, McPhee got more votes than Daughtry and he was out. How could this happen?

Here's how. If you want to understand "Idol," you need to understand American politics. And if you want to understand the workings of American politics, "Idol" isn't a bad introduction to the way political coalitions are formed and elections are won.

After the "American Idol" field narrows to 12 finalists, the show kicks one contestant off every week - the one who gets the lowest number of votes.

The number of votes seems to remain remarkably constant (this year, somewhere north of 40 million) week to week. This indicates the same people continue to vote each week. It also means that the people who voted for the contestant who was kicked off go ahead and just choose somebody new to vote for.

This is a direct parallel to the presidential primary process. In the early primaries, candidates who do poorly usually drop out of the race, leaving those who would have supported them in other states high and dry. Those supporters then have to pick somebody else among the surviving candidates to vote for.

This winnowing process allows the most appealing candidates to pick up steam by adding new voters to their cadre of supporters. And as they do so, the field continues to be winnowed, until finally there are only one or two candidates left standing. The single-issue candidate, the flash-in-the-pan, the guy who has one fantastic debate - they may all have their moments, but in the end, the candidate with the most broad-based appeal will usually win.

And this is what explains Chris Daughtry's stunning loss this week on "American Idol." He has a distinctive voice and distinctive appeal. The problem is that he never broadened his base very much. If you liked him from the start, you stayed with him - which is why he remained solidly among the top contenders through most of the show's run.

But if you didn't much like his sound when there were still 9 contestants remaining, you weren't suddenly going to decide you liked his sound when there were only 4 remaining.

The key to winning "American Idol" isn't being overwhelmingly popular in the early stages. The key is having a sound that makes it possible for you to pick up votes from people whose favorites have gotten booted off the show. Because if you don't get those votes, somebody else is going to get them.

That is almost certainly what happened on Wednesday night. Chris Daughtry lost out to Katharine McPhee because the young female singer Paris Bennett was sent home the previous week.

If you loved Paris, you probably weren't going to move into Chris's camp. It's likely that the Paris voters went both to McPhee and to underdog Elliot Yamin, the sweet-sounding guy with the odd teeth who is a balladeer like Paris.

Elliot has been gaining strength both because his performances have been good, and because he's clearly picked up support from the fans of eliminated contestants Paris, Kellie Pickler and Ace Young. So where does this leave the final three in "American Idol"? It's likely that McPhee will be the odd person out next week, leaving front-runner Taylor Hicks and under-the-radar Elliot left to duke it out for the title.

Taylor Hicks has a distinctive sound and style that are clearly very pleasing to millions. But I think he's a little like Daughtry. If he's your favorite, he's been your favorite for a long time - and he needs to be the second favorite for McPhee's fans to win.

But McPhee's sound is probably closer to Elliot Yamin's. Thus, according to the logic of coalition-building that is at the heart of both American politics and Fox's pop-culture phenomenon, Elliot Yamin will be the next "American Idol."

It's just good politics.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, Elliot Yamin == Matt Santos?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Hey. Everything happens for a reason. He's probably better off. He will likely get a recording deal that won't completely remove him from his Wife and kids. I get the impression that the American Idol people work the winners to death trying to make as much $$$ off them as they can. Chris has a family. How is he supposed to deal with that? I of course was as shocked as he was, but it's probably goiing to be better for his life that he didn't win. JMO.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Hey. Everything happens for a reason. He's probably better off. He will likely get a recording deal that won't completely remove him from his Wife and kids. I get the impression that the American Idol people work the winners to death trying to make as much $$$ off them as they can. Chris has a family. How is he supposed to deal with that? I of course was as shocked as he was, but it's probably goiing to be better for his life that he didn't win. JMO.


He won't be as busy as the winner, but he will be busy. He is under contract to go on tour with the other contestants. Also, his Idol schedule may limit what he is able to accept in the near term. Or, at lest if he accepts an offer, they will need to wait until he is done with his Idol commitments.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

aindik said:


> But you won't get that if you let the audience vote people out. Everyone will vote for the best person, other than their favorite, to be kicked off. As between Bucky and Taylor, who do you think an Elliot fan would have voted "against" when both of those guys were still on the show?


I'd like to think most people aren't voting in an attempt to sabotage the good singers...but maybe they would. I just doubt that Chris was the "least popular" of these four...otherwise, why is almost everyone outraged?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Dnamertz said:


> I'd like to think most people aren't voting in an attempt to sabotage the good singers...but maybe they would. I just doubt that Chris was the "least popular" of these four...otherwise, why is almost everyone outraged?


I kept voting for Scott Savol last year. Everyone thought I was doing it just to be an a-hole.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow cool I see Grand Rapids, MI is on the Idol tour. Any idea what tickets cost for these events?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jesda said:


> I kept voting for Scott Savol last year. Everyone thought I was doing it just to be an a-hole.


And... ?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Jesda said:


> I kept voting for Scott Savol last year. Everyone thought I was doing it just to be an a-hole.


So, were you?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> So, were you?


was he being an a-hole? I would say no. It's a freaking TV show popularity contest. It's not something serious. If you want to vote for a guy as a goof, I say go for it.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Some callers claim Idol votes were misdirected

Have at it. 

Oh, and I think Fuel's song, Jesus or a Gun is really good. I wonder how Chris will do with them as lead singer now.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Deekeryu said:


> Some callers claim Idol votes were misdirected
> 
> Have at it.
> 
> Oh, and I think Fuel's song, Jesus or a Gun is really good. I wonder how Chris will do with them as lead singer now.


I've been using Dialidol lately to vote but before that it always said "Thank you for voting for contestant #whatever". So unless that has changed its BS!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> I've been using Dialidol lately to vote but before that it always said "Thank you for voting for contestant #whatever". So unless that has changed its BS!


Starting a couple of weeks back, the message was changed to be the actual contestant saying "Hi, this is <so and so>, thanks for voting for me, and tune in to American Idol, Wednesday night on FOX" or something like that.

There's mention of it in one of the threads here, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh okay... thanks for the explanation..


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Isn't Kat the one Paula's sleeping with this season?


----------

